

Show HN: Capo.io - Bringing Capistrano deployments to the masses - hannesfostie
http://capo.io

======
hannesfostie
I am one of the developers behind Capo.io, which is a submission to the 2012
Rails Rumble hackathon and was built in just 48 hours.

We built this to make it easier for us to assemble Capfiles without having to
look for snippets across different projects, but we thought it serves a
broader purpose.

Our goal is to compose a repository for all kinds of frameworks and languages
so everyone can deploy an app without too much effort. Everything is open
source (including the site, although we're awaiting the Rumble judging to
finish) and we hope people will contribute.

I hope that by submitting this here, we'll be able to gather some input on the
concept, the site (that even includes the design), and our recipes. Nothing
would make us happier than you submitting your favorite Capistrano snippets to
us!

Cheers Hannes

~~~
hannesfostie
Worth mentioning that since we only had 48 hours, this is still very rough.
Our main goal is to gather some interested folks and improve this in the days
and weeks after the Rumble judging is over (it ends on the 19th)

